# NH State Police



## RoadDog32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone is familiar with NH State Police. I was checking out the webpage and saw they were running an exam. They a good dept to work for? Whats the work like compared to MSP? Any input whatsoever appreciated.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I'm a NH trooper, so I can answer some of your questions. But, having never been a police officer in MA, I can't really compare it to MSP or a MA municipal agency.

I have found the NHSP to be a great department to work for. We are small, only about 300 troopers total, but it is a tight knit group, and everybody is squared away.

Your day-to-day duties vary widely depending on where you are stationed. Some of the barracks are almost entirely interstate patrol. The barracks I work for, on the other hand, is almost entirely county patrol. While I do go play on the interstate every now and again, mostly I am doing criminal work and traffic enforcement in towns with only part-time or even municipal law enforcement.

If you have more specific questions, I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I'll be testing for NHSP on the 27th. There PT form is a bit ridiculous... my doctor almost didn't fill it out. I am in the VT State Police hiring pool for the summer academy. I think people hold NHSP in higher regard to VTSP, but both seem like good agencies. I'm just curious on what my odds are considering I only meet the minimum requirements.. (AS degree, 66 credits). Are the majority of the barracks mostly highway patrol duties? One thing i like about VTSP is that most of the barracks, if not all, do a lot of regular police work and responding to calls because they serve as primary LE for many towns in VT.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

EMcNeice";p="57219 said:


> I'll be testing for NHSP on the 27th. There PT form is a bit ridiculous... my doctor almost didn't fill it out. I am in the VT State Police hiring pool for the summer academy. I think people hold NHSP in higher regard to VTSP, but both seem like good agencies. I'm just curious on what my odds are considering I only meet the minimum requirements.. (AS degree, 66 credits). Are the majority of the barracks mostly highway patrol duties? One thing i like about VTSP is that most of the barracks, if not all, do a lot of regular police work and responding to calls because they serve as primary LE for many towns in VT.


The purpose behind the PT form is so that you don't waste your time or their time. You would be suprised how many people want to test when they are medically unqualified. The med form just eliminates that problem from the getgo. Plus, if you end up having an asthma attack during the run, at least the NHSP can say that they made you get a physical, and you were cleared.

As far as NHSP and VTSP, I work along the VT border and frequently am working with VT troopers. They have all been good guys, so you can't go wrong either way.

For your odds of being hired, it depends on a lot of other things than your education level. Age, life experience, previous work experience, your background, etc. will all play in to it.

Finally, as far as the interstate/rural patrol thing. Every barracks in the state has at least a few county patrols. And, every barracks in the state has at least a few miles of interstate in it. However, some barracks are definitely mostly interstate, and some are definitely mostly county. I would say Troops A, B, and D are mostly interstate, and Troops C, E, and F are mostly county. Also, nothing says that if you are in an interstate patrol, that you won't get called into the county for a burglary, sexual assault, etc. And, nothing says that if you have a county patrol, that you can't hop up onto the highway and run radar for a few hours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

EMcNeice";p="57219 said:


> I'll be testing for NHSP on the 27th. There PT form is a bit ridiculous... my doctor almost didn't fill it out.


Oh, and one other thing...Call me paranoid, but you never know who is reading this message board. I probably wouldn't be calling a part of an agency's hiring process "ridiculous" when you are going to be taking the test in a few weeks. Just a free piece of advice. :wink:


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I hear you.... But i'm just saying.. My doctor almost refused to take the time to fill it out. He is the one who called the form "ridiculous"... in his opinion. A signed form by my doc with the requirements for the test should cover liability unless theres something about NH I don't know about?? For those who are not familiar, this is what it asks for:

Blood pressure and pulse, sounds and rythm at rest, then after moderate exercise, THEN 3 minutes after. Note circulation to extremities and any abnormalities. Then a whole section on my eyes.... I mean, this is a little excessive. Now that I looked at it, my doctor didn't even fill it out right so I might not even be able to test. I will call them tommorrow.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Well, if you want a job that bad, you gotta jump through all the hoops. You did, while many other people didnt...like me :wink:


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Does NHSP do 6 on 3 off ?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

phuzz01";p="57243 said:


> Oh, and one other thing...Call me paranoid, but you never know who is reading this message board. I probably wouldn't be calling a part of an agency's hiring process "ridiculous" when you are going to be taking the test in a few weeks. Just a free piece of advice. :wink:


This is the best advice I've seen on this board in a long time.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

SEABASS";p="58345 said:


> Does NHSP do 6 on 3 off ?


yes


----------

